# VR6 ITB project



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

picked up some of the items i would need to build the setup. had a friend cut my manifold down for next to nothing, and then thought to myself, the spacing just wont work. the original idea was to use the stock manifold, modify it so that i could use silicone couplers to attach the itb's to it like most people do. look at the pictures below. i doubt there is anyway id even get it to work. give me some input on what you guys think. im debating on having the manifold cut down to where the stock injectors go and having tubes welded up from there to match the itb's like in the last picture. again, input and ideas. i know several people want to know.










































































_Modified by DST_VR6 at 7:52 PM 12-22-2005_


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (DST_VR6)*

should i get the stock manifold cut even farther back, about 1/2" prior to the injector and use couplers from there, and use the couplers, since they are flexible, to make up the spacing difference?


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (DST_VR6)*

looks pretty cool what kinda throttle bodies are those?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (vwmk1gti)*









so ive heard u would need diff size horns to compensate for the change in runner length. I think thats why Grants Motorsports has a box with the ITB's coming out of that iam not sure. And also i think it's best to go with some sort of stand alone management to fulllly take advantage of the itb's.


----------



## ReiHenMotorVR6 (Sep 30, 2002)

This thread is sick! Keep us updated.
What engine management are you using?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_








so ive heard u would need diff size horns to compensate for the change in runner length. I think thats why Grants Motorsports has a box with the ITB's coming out of that iam not sure. And also i think it's best to go with some sort of stand alone management to fulllly take advantage of the itb's.

You need different length horns to equalise runner length, and you will have to go to standalone, the stock ECU will not manage this setup remotely well.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (WolfGTI)*

im not worried about the management, thats taken care of. my concern is attatching the itb's to the manifold. 
the itb's pictured are 2001 gsxr 750 units. ebay is your friend.
at this point in time, im looking for on more set to have the full 6 itb's, ill connect them together and use couplers to attatch them, and see where that leads me.


----------



## DaFabolous2.0 (May 1, 2003)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (DST_VR6)*

mike, you're an animal..








good luck on the project tho, i know you'll figure out someway to make it work.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
all i can think of (using the stock mani.,) is to weld up runners onto them and stretch them out a bit, it's just my quick thought..


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (DaFabolous2.0)*

i have been trying to figure this one out for a while..
can u cut the TB's into pairs..?the spacing for every two lines up good..the two on the left,line up with the two left cylinders..can u not cut them and make them line up with the twp center cylinders?..etc.
sorry if this is a dumb idea..i haven't really had a chance to see a set of ITB's up close yet.
good luck and keep us updated .


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (VW_tayder)*

the throttle bodies have injector bosses so use that manifold you already cut just for the flange. i am sure someone will weld tubes on it cheap and have a fuel rail made. any machine shop can do it. as for horn sizes that would be the last thing on my list get the setup running and tuned decently.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (XXX008XXX)*

exactly chris. only downside right now to using this manifold is the spacing, which i will try taking care of after the holidays. merry christmas to you bro. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (DST_VR6)*

Grant Motorsport sell a complete kit including the DTA P8 management system and start-up map. It's fitted on Anthony Dowds race car and ran some very impressive times.


----------



## tda513 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (Vento_Gareth)*

hey do you have a link to the grant motorsports website that sells this setup?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_It's fitted on Anthony Dowds race car and ran some very impressive times.

Let's not forget that Anthony ran some very impressive times _before_ the throttle bodies, engine management and the BVH went back on.
That old 11.93ET at Maple Grove without a BVH, ITB's and SEM was the business. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
- billy


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: VR6 ITB project (Vento_Gareth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vento_Gareth* »_Grant Motorsport sell a complete kit including the DTA P8 management system and start-up map. It's fitted on Anthony Dowds race car and ran some very impressive times.









is that an open plentum or the box have runners in it for each individual cylinder


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

The box has individual runners


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*omg*

i think i might have just peed my pants when i saw this thing. i knew people had built these before, but wow! i didn't know anyone was selling a kit. 
how different would this be than a regular vr6? i'd love to see some dyno #'s on vr6's with ITBs.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: omg (captain coordination)*

Anthony Dowd's car with that exact manifold, 268s, CCH head, and DTA put down 220+whp. Stock block.


----------



## PunaVr6(Haole) (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: omg (need_a_VR6)*

where do you get this kit and how much is it? thanks


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: omg (PunaVr6(Haole))*

i'll second that question. 
i emailed grant motorsports and they have yet to reply.
anyone know prices n such?


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: omg (captain coordination)*

i remember reading about the kit anthony dowd had which was similar to the pic above and i believe it was about 1500-2000. then you have to factor in installation and dyno tuning to get the most power out of it.


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: omg (wob_vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wob_vento* »_i remember reading about the kit anthony dowd had which was similar to the pic above and i believe it was about 1500-2000. then you have to factor in installation and dyno tuning to get the most power out of it.

I was told about $3500-$4000 USD for the complete Grant Motorsport ITB's and DTA Pro8, but that was sometime ago. Hopefully the price has dropped


----------



## PunaVr6(Haole) (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: omg (stevevr6)*

Ow


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: omg (PunaVr6(Haole))*

thats exactly why i went the DIY route and spent a couple hundred!


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: omg (kevinmacd)*

is there a book or website that has more info about how to do itb's?


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: omg (wob_vento)*

do u lose lowend torque w/ the itb set up???? im sure the sound when running the itbs is amazing


----------



## Vento_Gareth (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: omg (dirtycountry)*

You will loose some torque but it depends on the inlet track length. The longer the trumpets the better the torque. Trust me, there is more to ITB's than the noise, the throttle response and power delivery is adictive. It is instant power as soon as you plant your right foot and it revs so much quicker.


----------

